# Penn Senators....



## Bamaman1977 (Apr 9, 2008)

Other than cosmetic differences, are there any differences between the different colored sideplate reels? For example a black sideplate 9/0 and a red side plate one?


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Im not 100% sure about this im sure someone else probally knows but I think that the "red" senators have a faster gear ratio then the "black" ones.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The blacks are just standard Senators with gear ratios from 2.1 (115) to 2.4 (113, 114). The red sideplate reels are the Sentaor high speeds, with ratios from 2.8 (114H) to 3.1 (112, 113).

The red sideplate reels also include the HLW series, which are wide-frame reels that hold more line than the standard Senators in any given size.

hope this answers your question!

Evan


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Also, in the 113 and 114 models, the High Speeds have ball bearings while the standard 113 and 114 Senator have bushings. In the newer models of both, the High speeds have alluminum frames while the standard Senators retain the standard chromed cross posts. The high speeds (red ones) are a little more refined, in other words. The red ones are only available up to the 114, while the black ones now go up to the 116 size.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw a Craiglist ad yesterday for a 113H on a 50# class stand up rod. $100

sold instantly ;-(


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Penn*

I absolutly love my 113,its loaded with 50# trilene big game.Thats my cobia and king reel off the piers.Smooth as silk,had it twenty years and looks somewhat new.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I hear you chris. I use a 114H with 30# mono off the piers for my king rigs and off the beach for sharks. Truly a great reel. I especially like the simple design. I can strip down, wash, relube and reassemble the reel very quickly and easily. 

I've also owned a 113 and a 113H, and the quality of the whole Senator line is terrific. My next one is going to be a 116 12/0 for serious sharking.

Evan


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've got three lefty Penn 113h's and one lefty 112h all red plate sides. They are my go to bottom grouper and snapper reels for when I'm cheating and fishing out of a boat down here in Florida. 

The 112h is my finesse mangrove snapper reel for when they're finicky. The 113h's are loaded with different classes of line for different situations. One is loaded for bear for going out over a 100 miles to the Middle Grounds for the big boys. 

I've not had the need for anything bigger. They do me just fine.


----------



## Bamaman1977 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ahhhh thanks guys, couldnt locate a solid answer on this I appreciate it. I have the red plate 114H now as is, showed it to a guy at work that swaps and fandangles for reels and rods all the time. He told me he had a "Black" one in his shed somewhere much bigger than mine so i would have to be a 9/0 or better (god let it be a 12/0 or 16/0.lol.........I been trying to get him to locate it, gonna swap him a game cam for it....

Not much demand for the big saltwater reels up here so I dont think he knows what he potentially has.......


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

sprtsracer said:


> Also, in the 113 and 114 models, the High Speeds have ball bearings while the standard 113 and 114 Senator have bushings. In the newer models of both, the High speeds have alluminum frames while the standard Senators retain the standard chromed cross posts. The high speeds (red ones) are a little more refined, in other words. The red ones are only available up to the 114, while the black ones now go up to the 116 size.


Thought this answered your question.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

dang boys how do y'all manage to keep a 113h with 50# from gettin spooled? iv got a 114h with 50# with 200yds of 50# braid on the bottom for extra capacity and i still get spooled from time to time, iv got friends with the same setup and had fish take it and haul @$$ never slowed down, never turned, and never let us see what it was, spooled that sucker without even a second thought, that has happened from the pier, and from the boat, iv also seen the same senario when the drag was set tighter and the fish simply snapped that 50# line like it was sewing thread, id love to get me a 9/0 or 10/0 for the big boys but thats a little out of my price range for the moment


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

sprtsracer, are you sure that the black ones stop at 116?

113 - 4/0
114 - 6/0
115 - 9/0
116 - 12/0

??? - 14/0

I've seen the black 14/0 reel somewhere (maybe FleaBay) but don't know the numbers. Is my numbering or sizing off, or is there a 117/118 Senator?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

kingfisherman23 said:


> sprtsracer, are you sure that the black ones stop at 116?
> 
> 113 - 4/0
> 114 - 6/0
> ...


They used to go up to 16/0, but alas, they are no longer made. That's why I qualified it by saying "while the black ones *now* go up to the 116 size."
The 14/0 and 16/0 are, however, still available used on fleabay and other sites, but they call for a premium price.

116A = 10/0
116L = 12/0
117L = 14/0
118 = 16/0

The 117L was discontinued in 2007 and the 118 was discontinued in 1988 or thereabouts.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Oh OK. Missed the "now made" in your post. Thanks for the update and the info.

Guess I'll have to look on eBay or bite the bullet and get it from Carolina Outdoor, though sounds like I'll pay a high price for it either way.

Evan


----------



## Bamaman1977 (Apr 9, 2008)

I wonder if they will be expanding the metal senators into the magnum sizes? an all metal 12/0 could potentially be a stout reel


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

I have a few reels i am selling, in which all proceeds will be sent to Hooked on Fishing, Not on Drugs.

The reason i writing is that i saw this thread and looked at my list of reels and there was a Penn Senator on there.

Was going to ebay it, but if there's a better deal out there, i would be willing to part with it.

Penn Senator 113H Special 4/0
High Speed, Extra Heavy Duty, in good shape, some normal wear from use, but well maintained and cleaned.

Also have a Penn 500 Jigmaster, also in good shape, some normal wear from use, but well maintained and cleaned.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

SCA,

Add these to the Marketplace, you might find a buyer for both the reels.


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

For those that said they get spooled with a senator step up to 80-100lb braid and put about 2/3 on the spool then get trilene *hi test*and finish off to 1/16 give er take from the lip and if u get spooled with this dont swim in that water and its about 600yds of braid 50-150yds of mono


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> SCA,
> 
> Add these to the Marketplace, you might find a buyer for both the reels.


thanks, will do


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

as far as getting spooled iv got 200yds of 50# braid, with 450yds of 50# mono and 50yds of 80# mono on top of that so iv got plenty of line...........are you sayin i need heavier line# so i have more stopping power?............i would think clamping down the drag on a 6/0 would possibly damage my drag..........i know the line may be able to handle it, but wut about burning up the drag?...........im not a novice sharker, im just curious to learn about your method here


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

you can tighten down on that star drag pretty good without a problem. you shouldn't be worrying about burning up the drag untill the sideplates get hot/start smoking.

also, don't let a fish spool you. just lock it down and hang on untill the line breaks. 

this way, the fish may not have to swim around with 700 yards of line attached to it.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

like i said, im not new to sharkin, but im always up to learn new tricks


----------

